# X250 Seat adjustment.



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

X250 seat rake adjustment.
Does any one know if it is possible to make this any easier? either sitting in seat or standing,its very hard to turn the knob.

Thanks

Ted


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree. However I have found the best way is to adjust mine while sitting in the seat. As this is usually only ever done once or twice, I do not mind the skin being pulled off my fingers (it grows back after a time).
I have found that rocking forward a little while turning makes it easier. It may be easier still if I was not sitting on it, but then I would not know if it was ok!

Alan


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Has anyone found a way of adjusting the seat so that it's in line with the steering wheel?


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

G7UXG said:


> Has anyone found a way of adjusting the seat so that it's in line with the steering wheel?


Yes, torso surgery lol. :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This may depend on the manufacturer. My drivers and passengers seats have two extra adjustments to rake and angle, the payback is that the seat is a little higher than I might wish.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You must have weird seats, I can adjust mine with no problem, if the door is in your way for some reason, try doing it with it open, or did I miss something?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

As Kev said and I agree, I am a big lump of a guy and all my campers have never been a problem adjusting them.

Do you mean the recliner wheel are the base levers I am not sure really what the issue is


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sideways86 said:


> As Kev said and I agree, I am a big lump of a guy and all my campers have never been a problem adjusting them.
> 
> Do you mean the recliner wheel are the base levers I am not sure really what the issue is


Even the tilt levers are easy on mine though, now the car is a different thing, seat belt, recline for and aft even though electric are a real cow to reach, 04 Honda Accord Aerodeck like the one in the famous cog ad.


----------

